
XDemocracy, a blockchain based democracy where you have to buy votes ;) - gabordemooij
https://github.com/gabordemooij/xdemocracy
======
sharemywin
X Y Z voters. Y and Z are same person.

X votes 10 for A. Y votes 1 for A. Z votes 1 for B.

Didn't Z( and Y) steal all of X's voting money?

~~~
gabordemooij
Well, that's one way to see it. You can also say X bought plan A from Z.

Stealing implies X did not get anything in return, that's not true.

~~~
sharemywin
good point. this is an interesting concept, for distributed decision making. I
need to think about this some. It's pretty cool.

